# Best single coil RTA/RBA



## Smoky Jordan (20/12/15)

Hi Guys 

What would you think would be the best single coil RTA/RBA?

At the moment I'm using a ST MINI V1 RBA Base and really enjoying it.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Nightwalker (20/12/15)

subtank mini


----------



## Yiannaki (20/12/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> What would you think would be the best single coil RTA/RBA?
> 
> ...




A few of my favourite single coil RTAs are :

The Kayfun Monster v2 : Super flavour. There is no adjustable airflow, but it's great for a restrictive lung hit. 

Cthulhu V2 : comes with both a single coil and dual coil deck should you ever decide you want to build dual coils.

Flavour wise, it's on par with the kayfun.

It's certainly airer than the Monster v2 and the airflow is adjustable.

It has a 5ml juice capacity, and easy to fill thanks to top filling.

The Serpent RTA : I have not tried this one yet but it's on my wish list. Looks very promising. 

With Regards to single coil friendly RDAs, I am currently enjoying :

- Dodge v2 Authentic 
- Petri RDA clone

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nightwalker (20/12/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> What would you think would be the best single coil RTA/RBA?
> 
> ...


Here starts the battle of rba's


----------



## Sir Vape (20/12/15)

Serpent and the Monster V2 comes close

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Ernest (20/12/15)

Subtank mini is good, but I too would like a Serpent.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (20/12/15)

In my limited tank exposure, Id say Kayfun 3.1, MTL with adjustable airflow.


----------



## MorneW (20/12/15)

Tfv4 mini with the single coil Clapton rba. Epic flavour and clouds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (20/12/15)

On a single coil Cthulhu V2 will give more clouds than subtank mini with upgraded air flow holes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (20/12/15)

Sprint said:


> On a single coil Cthulhu V2 will give more clouds than subtank mini with upgraded air flow holes.


I know its single RBA chat, but when you put dual coils in the mini.. The v2 is left behind


----------



## Smoky Jordan (20/12/15)

Thank you so much for your input... you have definitely given me some food for thought.
Monster V2 sounds interesting but like a bit of airflow. TVF4 Mini peeks my interest @MorneW are you referring to the rebuildable single coil.
Anyone tried the Bellus with plugging one hole?


----------



## MorneW (20/12/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Thank you so much for your input... you have definitely given me some food for thought.
> Monster V2 sounds interesting but like a bit of airflow. TVF4 Mini peeks my interest @MorneW are you referring to the rebuildable single coil.
> Anyone tried the Bellus with plugging one hole?



The mini comes with a rba designed for single coil clapton wire. Here is a link.


----------



## blujeenz (20/12/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Anyone tried the Bellus with plugging one hole?



I run that config on a SVD, 2.5mm ID, 1R8 coil with the silicone plug on the other hole. Closed down to 1 airhole on the flow control ring and its MTL, opened up and its decent lung hits.


----------



## MorneW (20/12/15)

I tried the bellus with the plug and it's meh. That tank works way better with a dual coil build. Built my wifes one with dual-coil SS running on an evic vtc mini and she loves it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW (20/12/15)

Bonus for me is, she is finally off the Aspire Atlantis V1.


----------



## Silver (20/12/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> What would you think would be the best single coil RTA/RBA?
> 
> ...



Hi @Smoky Jordan 
Do you prefer:
- mouth to lung
- restrictive lung hits
- wide open lung hits with loads of airflow

Also, do you like your flavour sharp and "focused" or a bit more "rounded" and "smoother"


----------



## Smoky Jordan (20/12/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Smoky Jordan
> Do you prefer:
> - mouth to lung
> - restrictive lung hits
> ...


Hi @Silver 
Definitely wide open lung hits and flavour wise yoh it's hard to describe the type of flavour... I suppose as long as it's decent.

What do you have in mind?


----------



## Silver (20/12/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Hi @Silver
> Definitely wide open lung hits and flavour wise yoh it's hard to describe the type of flavour... I suppose as long as it's decent.
> 
> What do you have in mind?



Super

Ok, one or two more questions, 
what juice do you vape typically? desserts and custards? Or menthols and fruits?

And do you like lots of throat hit or a very smooth type of vape? (I assume more the latter)


----------



## Smoky Jordan (20/12/15)

Deserts and custards for sure and definitely a smooth vape @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/12/15)

@Smoky Jordan , so I probably wont be able to advise you best because your and my vaping preference are very different

You like loads of air on full lung hits and desserts and custards in a smooth vape

I like sharp fruity menthols and tobaccoes, less airflow and more throat hit

I like my monster kayfun v2 but as @Yiannaki pointed out, its airflow is fairly restricted. So its a restricted lung hit, not bog airflow. 

My single coil Lemo1 produces very sharp flavour imo and even wide open, it is quite restricted, slightly more restricted than the monster kayfun v2

So perhaps the other guys need to take over here. Maybe one of the bigger airflow dual coil tanks that can be configured as a single coil is more appropriate but i can't advise.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoky Jordan (20/12/15)

Silver said:


> @Smoky Jordan , so I probably wont be able to advise you best because your and my vaping preference are very different
> 
> You like loads of air on full lung hits and desserts and custards in a smooth vape
> 
> ...


No problem @Silver thanks for the advice- am also looking into that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stevape;) (20/12/15)

Goliath V2 isnt bad as a single 99% of the time I only have a single in my one. If you are bored just build the other side. I do it from time to time for about a tank and then find myself going back to the single

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

